# Finalizing the build.



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

https://secure.newegg.com/WishList/MySavedWishDetail.aspx?ID=14584648

With Windows 7 RC.

Will be ordering the beginning of next week. So what do you think?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's a private page, only you can see it.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry linked it from inside my profile. >.>

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14584648


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks good, only thing I'd suggest is getting the Caviar Black 750GB for $5 more.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep looks pretty good to me but agree with Phaedrus2401 on the drive.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Going to have to buy vista now, since my dvd writer drive won't burn. >.>


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good but for extra 10 dollars get vista with windows 7 upgrade voucher.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116677


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Will this system support 2.1 speakers? I know nothing about speakers and sound cards..


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just about anything will support 2.1 speakers, in fact most motherboards will support up to 5.1.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Good to know.

The motherbord: 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372

Says it supports 8 channel sound, is that 7.1 or what?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Vrait said:


> The motherbord:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372
> 
> Says it supports 8 channel sound, is that 7.1 or what?


Yes.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Does it matter if the dvd drive is OEM?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

No, that just means that it's direct from the manufacturer and so doesn't come with any cables. Don't worry, your motherboard should come with 2-4 SATA cables and an IDE cable, so no worries.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

I Switched out a few things, tell me what you think now.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=14584648


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks solid to me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A heads up: The case you selected uses a bottom mount PSU arrangement and has no bottom venting. The PSU you have selected has a bottom mounted fan. You will have to turn the PSU upside down to mount it. That puts the PSU cables to the outside of the case. It doesn't affect performance or cooling but it can make wiring routing more difficult.
I use this case for higher end builds. It has a grill under the bottom mount PSU that allows outside air to be drawn in and through the PSU. It has excellent cooling capabilities, good cable management and it's very roomy and easy to work in.
COOLER MASTER RC-690 $70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137&Tpk=COOLER MASTER RC-690


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyree said:


> A heads up: The case you selected uses a bottom mount PSU arrangement and has no bottom venting. The PSU you have selected has a bottom mounted fan. You will have to turn the PSU upside down to mount it. That puts the PSU cables to the outside of the case. It doesn't affect performance or cooling but it can make wiring routing more difficult.
> I use this case for higher end builds. It has a grill under the bottom mount PSU that allows outside air to be drawn in and through the PSU. It has excellent cooling capabilities, good cable management and it's very roomy and easy to work in.
> COOLER MASTER RC-690 $70
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137&Tpk=COOLER MASTER RC-690


Actually the HAF 922 does have a bottom psu vent.

YouTube - #1065 - Cooler Master HAF 922 Case Video Review


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I stand corrected and thank you for pointing that out. ray:


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Will be ordering tommorow.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally ordered it today. My checks I put in Monday, didn't go though till this morning. So instead of getting the parts tomorrow. I'm probley getting them Monday now. And I had to switch out the lite-on for a Samsung owell.


----------



## Dacads (Aug 10, 2008)

You could of gone with a more popular motherboard but not to worry I'm sure there is not much difference.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...me=Intel Motherboards&ActiveSearchResult=True

Also here are some useful guides on how to build a computer:wink:
http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/pc-information/introduction/
http://www.buildeasypc.com/hw/howto/instselectedhw.htm
http://www.pcmech.com/byopc/


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sounds cool, lets us know how it goes.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Posting from my new computer! Took me from 10:20 PM to 2:30 am and I'm still not done getting the drivers. THANKS! And wow this was a pain to build. Had to do a lot of guessing and I dont think I have my HDD LED pluged in right haha owell. THANKS again. ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Fix the hhd led, it was in upside down. Loving this computer.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

The front fan's led isn't working, how do if fix this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the fan is running the LED is probably defective assuming there is not a separate power connector for the light.
One other possibility comes to mind. If the fan is connected to a Mobo fan connection in lieu of a Molex connector (the Mobo connection reduces power to the fan in accordance with the demand for cooling) it may be running too slow for the light to work.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Tyree said:


> If the fan is running the LED is probably defective assuming there is not a separate power connector for the light.
> One other possibility comes to mind. If the fan is connected to a Mobo fan connection in lieu of a Molex connector (the Mobo connection reduces power to the fan in accordance with the demand for cooling) it may be running too slow for the light to work.


OK I'll try that out. The case has a power switch for the fan leds.


----------



## Vrait (Apr 6, 2009)

Fixed the fan LED it wasn't plugged in haha. But now my motherboard's LEDs don't light up. Not a big deal but I wounder why.


----------

